

DPRK accuses US of orchestrating latest skirmish - michaelelliot
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/world/2010-11/28/content_11620048.htm

======
michaelelliot
This is generally the feeling I've had since the conflict started. I don't
think that the short time between this and the discover of North Korea's new
nuclear facility is a coincidence.

An attempt by someone to make North Korea appear irresponsible perhaps?

